# BCG vaccination



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone
Could someone tell me if a BCG vaccination is required for my 13 year old son for relocating to the UAE?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did your son get one at birth?

I know that they administer the BCG vaccine in Dubai about a day after the child is born and there is no need to re-vaccinate or give a booster dose again. So depending on your child's history, you may or may not need to vaccinate your son.

Here's a link that provides information about the different vaccines recommened by the DHA. It includes information about the BCG vaccine too.
http://www.dha.gov.ae/EN/SectorsDirectorates/Sectors/HealthPolicy/PublicHealth/Immunization/Documents/IMMUNIZATION%20GUIDELINE.pdf

I would strongly recommend that you seek qualified medical advice, I don't think there are any doctors on this forum so it's best to just call one of the local hospitals and get this information.


----------

